# Replacing an Alienware Motherboard



## ChemicalBrother (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello,
I purchased a dead Alienware Aurora ALX with the intention of using the case and all its fancy extras (lighting, active venting, ect) in my own build.

What I didnt realize is that there is what appears to be two boards in the typical Alienware Aurora ALX setup. One is obviously the Micro ATX motherboard and the other is a smaller board that appears to be used for all the extras.

Does anyone have any experience upgrading a system like this? I have the following motherboard for the new build.

ASUS Maximus V Gene LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard

 I am concerned that this other (smaller board) wont work with my new Asus motherboard and therefor non of the extras will either.

I would be greatful for any help. Also I am far from an expert on computers so pretend like your talking to a noob.


----------



## theonedub (Feb 24, 2013)

Some pictures of this 'daughter' board would be helpful.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 24, 2013)

Maybe you can tell from this thread


----------



## ChemicalBrother (Feb 24, 2013)

*Daughter Board*

Pictures as requested. My new ASUS board is the one on the left. Not sure this helps any.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 24, 2013)

Jetster said:


> Maybe you can tell from this thread
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=180581



why did you link him to the same thread????


----------



## Jetster (Feb 24, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> why did you link him to the same thread????



My bad  

This is what I was talking about what did he do? (im at work I cant see pics) 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=174559&highlight=Alienware+Aurora+ALX


----------



## natr0n (Feb 24, 2013)

ChemicalBrother said:


> Pictures as requested. My new ASUS board is the one on the left. Not sure this helps any.



I don't think it will work, it's custom made for the alien ware/dell motherboard. It could use custom software or custom bios to control everything.

Unless someone knows better;I don't think it will function on your new motherboard.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 24, 2013)

natr0n said:


> I don't think it will work, it's custom made for the alien ware/dell motherboard. It could use custom software or custom bios to control everything.
> 
> Unless someone knows better;I don't think it will function on your new motherboard.



There is always a way


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 24, 2013)

Are you sure that is doesn't connect to the motherboard by just using a USB header? I would imagine that would be the easiest and cheapest way. Which wires connect the extra board to the motherboard? I can't tell from the pictures.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 24, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> Are you sure that is doesn't connect to the motherboard by just using a USB header? I would imagine that would be the easiest and cheapest way. Which wires connect the extra board to the motherboard? I can't tell from the pictures.



That is what I was thinking, then again this is Dell we're talking about here, so they'll go out of their way to make things proprietary just to screw over the end user.


----------



## Animalpak (Feb 24, 2013)

There are many threads about it on the official website DELL/alienware.

It is possible to make everything work, but the instructions posted on the threads are not very precise.

Connecting the new motherboard to the MIO board is not difficult to do requires some changes because the buttons of the front panel as the power pass before MIO board that acts as a bridge controls leds venting and speed of fan according to temperatures.

I know exactly that the MIO board that controls the LEDs and also all the fans of the case, there is an updated version that allows you to not have problems when you install the software (thermal alienware command center) once you are done swapping the motherboard.

If you have the old MIO card the system will not allow you to install the software to the new installation and the new motherboard.

Someone has done it without any problems to run the power button, hardware acrivity light and the whole LED's running, installing the software, but not the active venting system.

This is not a problem with the Alienware Aurora R3 because comes without.

Try to read here : http://www.alienwarearena.com/forum...ora-mobo-swap-how-to-connect-your-mio-board-/

And here : 

http://en.community.dell.com/owners-club/alienware/f/3746/p/19375183/19861325.aspx


----------



## JrDraongXt (Jun 22, 2016)

Yes , i have good news , i have replaced my alienware motherboard and it works no problem.  my motherboard is a Gigabyte 78LMT-USB3 and it works


----------



## Toothless (Jun 22, 2016)

JrDraongXt said:


> Yes , i have good news , i have replaced my alienware motherboard and it works no problem.  my motherboard is a Gigabyte 78LMT-USB3 and it works


Good for you now stop bringing dead threads back.


----------

